# what im gunna do to help FL fish farms



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

tomm ( well thursday ) im goin to the mayers office to see if i can put a few donations out throughout my town for the FL fund and after a week to 2 weeks im gunna send the money directly to them... how does that sound?? i feel really bad for them so i want to do somthing to help out


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

opcorn: 
Still looking for your check.
opcorn:


----------



## twiggy99 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry for my arrogance but what's up with the FL fish farms?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

There was an unseasonably cold streak of a few days and many of the outdoor pond facilities that breed warm-water fish had tons of losses. There was at least one guy that lost every fish.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Shouldn't they have some of insurance to cover their losses??


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I love reading CF sometimes.

*conoholic* wrote;


> tomm ( well thursday ) im goin to the *mayers* office...


*"Mayor" *(from the Latin mÃ„Â


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

oo ausies


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I was going to say "Ah English Majors ..."


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

broessle said:


> oo ausies


** Yeah, Aussies ** :roll:


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

waaat? im not hating or anything! whats that stuff called, vegamite? its awesome!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tinga said:


> Shouldn't they have some of insurance to cover their losses??


They should and as a result should be just fine. I'm not unsympathetic to their problems, but I think there are those out there more needy if someone has money to donate to charitable causes. The fish farmers can rebuld stock quickly through the breeders they've saved. If there are some that didn't do what they needed to do to save breeders and had no insurance, then I have a hard time with the idea of running down there with cash to bail them out. There are better ways to spend charity dollars IMO.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

broessle said:


> waaat? im not hating or anything! whats that stuff called, vegamite? its awesome!


BBBrrrrrhhhhhuuhhhmmnngg!!!!!
A shudder runs through me everytime some one talks about vegemite. Trust a bloody Aussie to invent a sandwich spread made from the leftovers of the beer brewing process.

Mmmmmm Beer...



How's my favourite Yankee going *dwarfpike*?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretending to be a Canuck for the past month and a half actually. The beer is better up here. :lol:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> I was going to say "Ah English Majors ..."


What does an English Major do when he graduates?

Learn to pour beer for a living. :roll:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought generally we drink too much beer in college to actually graduate???? :wink:


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

lol uhhh sick. the only reason i know vegamite is from my friends cousin who is from Australia. lol I learned about that and also rooting. So I learned just enough to get me into trouble I guess!


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

but anyways hey! why dont you send me a check instead! i lost a fish the other day and I live in one of the hardest hit parts of our country (econoically speaking). My home is worth a fraction of what I paid for it only a few years ago!! lol


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

broessle said:


> My home is worth a fraction of what I paid for it only a few years ago!! lol


Yeah, it sucks if you already own a house. Good time to buy though, my friend just bought a house for $200K less than what it was appraised for two years ago.


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

theres perfectly fine homes around here for sale @ $10k. :x i wish there was a face more angry than this one to express my disgust of how cheap these homes are! im almost tempted to purchase another home with intentions of renting it out!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If you have the capital to do so, it would be a great way to make some money.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

broessle said:


> im almost tempted to purchase another home with intentions of renting it out!


 Turn it into a fish farm! :lol:

The pet business seems to be booming here and in the rest of North America. There were even a few articles on it. My favourite LFS owner said its been the busiest since he opened up the shop!

I guess a 20gal starter kit with some fish was far cheaper then an XBOX360, 2 controllers and 3 games for Christmas '09!! :lol:


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

you would think so, but I feel like the people looking to rent right now are the people who cant quite afford to purchase a home. So that kinda makes me feel a little weary about people being able to keep up with thier payments. And I dont wanna have to go Saprano on someone for some money. So hopefuly the good fortune continues and I don't get laid off like so many others around here. **** foriegn cars!!!


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

*Cento*, how about I just come move to Toronto and live with you!


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't think the wife would take to kindly to that... 

Besides, if things keep going the way they are in the non-pet busness (i.e PCD tool making industry), we'll have to rent a house from YOU! :lol:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Whats worse about the situation is the impending though temporary increase for fish, just like your orange juice.


----------

